# Fish Jumped from tank - What now?



## yelloworun (Jul 19, 2007)

I found my my horse faced loach on the floor - he jumped out of the tiny hole between the filter pipes and lid.

I had come home and found him like this. He was still breathing so i put him back in the tank. Its been 4 hours and hes still breathing and moving around but not like he used to. He just stays in one place and moves a little to another place. I can even touch him and then he'll move a little.

What do i do now? the little guy is a fighter but it seems hes not fully able and probably has brain damage.

Do i leave him in there and wait for something to happen or relieve him of his misery (i dont want to do the latter).


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Some fish can spring back from this, depending on how long he was down their will effect if he can spring back.

If you touched him with dry hands, as well as the ground touching him, he has lost a good deal of skin, even if you cannot see it.

So he will also have to fight the balance of keeping a proper balance of water in his body.


----------



## yelloworun (Jul 19, 2007)

when i looked at him, he did have flaky skin. 

i guess il wait till the morning (im from uk so its 2am here).


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

I'd just keep the water clean (keep up on weekly changes, maybe do a water change tomorrow) to hopefully keep him from getting an infection. Its my experience that loaches usually bounce back after jumping, if they live.  Gotta cover all the holes....loaches are jumpers! I've had a Yoyo loach jump 3 times....the last time it didn't live.


----------



## yelloworun (Jul 19, 2007)

i think il do that. This morning he just seems stationary - still breathing but not active. Il give him a few more days i think. thanks for the help dude


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yea its a 50/50 chance on this depending how long out of water. I had found fish was out of water for prolly 5 mins put it back but didnt make it past a couple days.

But then get this! had a scarlet pleco out of water OVERNIGHT still alive next morning put it back in tank, did just fine, i dont get it.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

You might want to add some Stress Coat to the water changes. Might help, certainly wouldn't hurt.


----------

